
A Connectome of the Adult Drosophila Central Brain - hardmaru
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.01.21.911859v1
======
guerrilla
So, from 302 neurons and 7,000 connections in 1986 to 135,000 in 2020. I
wonder how much things will speed up after this.

